# Sight casting in Louisiana Marsh 12_13



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I had the opportunity to join 7 fishing buddies for 4 nights at Pelican's Roost Lodge in Delacroix LA, an hour SE of New Orleans.

Sight casting reds for 3 days was amazing- a few notable reds caught with a bug-

Dan's 40" on his 8wt









Scott's 43" on his 7wt









I only boated a slot red on the fly, we had just boated matching 37" fish on Monday (Scott on the fly, me w/ bait caster), when I had a huge fish at the boat using Scott's 7wt, a bigger fish than the two we'd just caught, and the leader broke as I was turning it, bringing it to the boat (fish wasn't ready to come in). So frustrating when you see it 6' from you and you lose it.

We had 8 anglers, so it was 4 guides on the first 2 days, last day 2 anglers went home early so we paired down to 3 guides. The weather was incredible on Wednesday, and although I didn't deploy the buggy whip, I personally boated over 100# of red fish... what a trip!

With the exception of a drum and a few lower slot reds the chef requested we keep for dinner on Tuesday, all fish were released.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

What a memory you created, beautiful reds on a fly. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Great job, fantastic memories!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to get over there. Good job


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, great fish!


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome....how was the Pelican's Roost?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

No shortage of words to describe how well done Pelican's Roost is done. Sleeps 10 I think.
The hospitality was on point, meals were exquisite, every detail is to the highest level. Open Bar and any beer you wanted. They were questioning why we wanted to stop and buy an extra 9 cases of beer on the way from the airport, but each boat every day had to be stocked with beer (our decision) and at the end of the trip, there was one case left.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

On the barge end you can see, those teak chairs surround a fire pit. On the other end, there's two levels, a ground level and an upper deck with a sparkling hot tub. Guides pull up in the lot across the street, and they have additional cabanas across the street. I think you can stay in a cabana and still get the benefits of the lodge. They have a nice private coach/van that picked us up from the airport (Roger, the GM, drove) and took us back on the day of departure.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet. Looks comfortable.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

That's first class all the way. Sweet times:cheers:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

barronj said:


> No shortage of words to describe how well done Pelican's Roost is done. Sleeps 10 I think.
> The hospitality was on point, meals were exquisite, every detail is to the highest level. Open Bar and any beer you wanted. They were questioning why we wanted to stop and buy an extra 9 cases of beer on the way from the airport, but each boat every day had to be stocked with beer (our decision) and at the end of the trip, there was one case left.


you shagged both those broads, didn't you?


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

wow really nice... First class


----------

